# BEST ACTIVE CROSSOVER EVER MADE FOR SOUND QUALITY



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, I have a high end car audio system and have been listening for 20+ years. I,ve gone as far with passive crossovers as I can go, and would like to put the worlds best active crossover in the first time.I don,t want to do the swap in and out thing.I,d rather pay more for the best the first time out,so I know when setting it.,It will be my fault when it doesn,t sound right,not the fault of the active crossover. I,m looking for an active cross over that can run my front 3 way component speakers ,and run my back 2 way component speakers.and my 2 subwoofers.I would also like if it could fade the front and back speakers so I would be able to hear the front and back evenly. I,d like to be able to set each speaker or pair of speakers slopes ,dynamics and whatever else active crossovers do so well.I do not want to use amps with active crossovers built into them.I would just like the best separate active crossover out there.I don,t care if it was built in the 80,s or 90,s or yesterday.I just want to know which is vastly superior for full,detailed,super clean,real life sound quality and has the ability to allow me to turn it up nice and loud with everything remaining the same as when played at the lower levels.I would also like it to sound good with all generes of music.I think there are many people,not just myself,that would love to know who makes the very best active crossover out there, so they to can enjoy the music,since they are no longer looking for the best,They have it .Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

lol you and the worlds best everything


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

An active crossover is not going to make your car sound the best. It is a dividing network for frequency. It appears you are putting a lot of expectation on this one piece of equipment. I would look for one with 24db slopes.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

A similar top was just covered a few days back. There seems to be a lack of crossovers on the market that can do 4-way (3-way front stage + sub). It would take a couple of outboard components to configure what you want. Plus with the cost of some of the Audiocontrol units, you'd be better off with some of the available DSP out now that are capable of such in a single unit. Not knocking AC because I run one and it is quite useful with the added EQ, but if I had to do over again I would reach a little higher.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Imho, Bigred is on point with this topic. I don't know first hand, but a number of highly successful competitors seem to trend toward the behringer 2496 heavily modified and the power supply changed for 12v use. You would need at least two. 

There's a reason for the trend toward bit1, ms8, etc. By we "normal" folk.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

arc audio PS8 out in a few months will do all you need.

there are also two alpine F1 status setups for sale on the forum for about two thousand bucks.

also the new helix P-DSP and C-DSP will do this.

audiocontrol DQSX, alpine H701, pioneer p99, audison bit-one, rockford 3sixty, JBL MS8, miniDSP 6to8, mosconi DSP 6to8, JL audio cleansweep (maybe?)

im sure there are more that are purpose made for 12v mobile audio use - but there are not many stand alone active crossover units that you would be able to utilize that would perform the actions you are interested in all in a single form factor.

your best bet is to get an outboard Digital Signal Processor (DSP) to do all the equalization, time correction, crossovers, level setting, and phase adjustment in one package.

i hope that helps. now go do some research on your own to see what one you like the most.


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have done extensive research on this forum, and on other forums and in general over the web on active crossovers.I would like to hear from real life people that have it narrowed down to one or two units that seem to always show up in the winners circle.Mabe I am calling it an active crossover,when it might be called something else that does what I need.I'm simply looking to stick to the Kiss principal,and keep my system very simplified since it is an oldschool alpine retro stereo.Id like to keep my alpine anniversary edition deck and oldschool alpine amps and components,My only problem is even though the alpine spxf17t crossovers are some of the best passive crossovers.,I would still like to have more adjustability to the drivers than the spxf17t crossovers are allowing me.Sorry if I offended anybody with looking for the world's best.I'm simply trying to find out what got the oldschool champs to the winning circle before we had all these fancy processors and time alignment.I just want to separate and adjust my tweeter,midrange and midbass the simplest way for maximum sound quality like the oldschool pros did it.If it was good enough for them,it will certainly be good enough for me and others that would like to keep their stereos simplified,but sound the very best like the oldschool pros had it. Thanks


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

The only 4 way that I've found is the digital designs x-1. It'll take 2 channels in and give a hp pair out, midrange pair out, midbass pair out, and a low pass pair out with subsonic filter. All 24db and is available with burr brown ic's. Plus it has a 7v driver built in and a remote output so you don't have to add a relay to turn on multiple amps. I have one and love it on my 3 way front stage.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

danno14 said:


> Imho, Bigred is on point with this topic. I don't know first hand, but a number of highly successful competitors seem to trend toward the behringer 2496 heavily modified and the power supply changed for 12v use. You would need at least two.
> 
> There's a reason for the trend toward bit1, ms8, etc. By we "normal" folk.


I own one of these behringer units, why must I have 2? Can you elaborate?


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

SQ Stang said:


> I own one of these behringer units, why must I have 2? Can you elaborate?


I have no idea why you would need 2... dunno what your needs are!
Perhaps you could illuminate if one would do the trick for what he is asking for- front 3way, rear 2way fadeable, plus non-fading sub. Share please, as I am curious myself 

In what configuration(s) have you used it, do you have any mods other than the power supply, are you pleased with it, etc.

For the OP- it now sounds like this may be more in keeping with your desires: What I used once-upon-a-time

SOLD/CLOSED Alpine 3656 active crossover


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

The Behringer is only 6 channels. I used to have two myself, just because I was running an 8 channel setup at the time.

[BTW you don't have to mod the power supply... an inverter works perfectly fine, and once upon a time I measured noise performance using both methods and they were nearly identical]

Anyway, best analog active processor? The ones in your amp.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

The best plain xover I ever used was a nak ec200, but its just a plain HP/LP and is harder to find the high frequency version (ec200h). AC stuff is very good. You have to be very careful of analog stuff most of it sucks far as SQ, IMO. I used a lot of them, best to only use the ones people recommend here.

There are some EQ/xovers used before the big processors came out maybe someone knows what ones would serve you. Seems like some HK/Nak/alpine/etc units would be out there? There are some pioneer and other digital ones as well but I'm not familiar with them. The stuff people used before the RF360/MS8/etc/etc. Or you could just go with a car PC, a great solution I think but still not refined quite yet.

However to be honest if I were you I'd just look at processors and pick one, they are so capable all in one, hard to go wrong there. DSP is here why not use it, you can always turn in off at least I can on my HU.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

There's basically one circuit. Just one. It's in chapter one of all the textbooks and it's what you teach freshmen how to build first because it's so SIMPLE. How can you have a "high SQ" and a "low SQ" version of this circuit? The day we start worrying about the "SQ" of a simple analog active filter is the same day we start changing out all our 10% resistors with 1% ones.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

nineball76 said:


> The only 4 way that I've found is the digital designs x-1. It'll take 2 channels in and give a hp pair out, midrange pair out, midbass pair out, and a low pass pair out with subsonic filter. All 24db and is available with burr brown ic's. Plus it has a 7v driver built in and a remote output so you don't have to add a relay to turn on multiple amps. I have one and love it on my 3 way front stage.




Just peeped that one out. Man that's nice as heck, but the suggested price is a big turn-off!! I know it will be cheaper on actual market, but still... For that price I'd take a used 3-way AC product and make it do what I'd want + plenty EQ options.


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

After doing quite a bit of research it seems like big red is right about the behringer 2496.It seems like there are a lot of people modifying them for home and car audio to get very good audiophile sound quality out of their home and car audio systems.The one article I read about, was about a behringer ultra match pro 2496 modified. He said after the modifications were done,It was the best he had heard cd sound in his life and he has many years of listening experience.For right now I would like to stick to car audio, and talk to people that have modified these units for audiophile sound quality for the car.I would like to hear from all of you that have gone as far as you can go with the behringer 2496 to make your cd sound the best it can possible sound.Thanks


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

An all in one solution is definitely a better solution. I am using a pro audio driverack. Love it


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

Shameless plug but it is what you are asking for, about 10 years old (2005 i think), 4-way active, EQ and line driver all in one.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...d-sell-4-way-active-xover-eq-line-driver.html


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Vital said:


> Shameless plug but it is what you are asking for, about 10 years old (2005 i think), 4-way active, EQ and line driver all in one.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...d-sell-4-way-active-xover-eq-line-driver.html



....IMO.....this is a unit you should be looking at


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

This thread has to be a level...I mean, come on. All of this excruciating 'best in the world' talk only to find out your entire system is 20 years old and all Alpine? I have news for you...if you do find the world's best crossover, it will be the only 'world's best' piece of gear in your car.

the OS Alpine stuff is mostly perfectly fine, but it's just not all that special. In my opinion, you should go to the AudioControl web site and read all of the literature on their various crossovers, and pick the one that does the things you want it to do. I am confident you'll be happy.

BTW I am not picking on your system at all...I'm sure it sounds great. I'm just trying to add a bit of perspective is all.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

honestly if you are looking for 'keep it simple stupid' then just get something like the JBL-MS8, audison Bit-One, or a Helix P-DSP and be done with it.

it is a simple all in one solution that is small and you can still use all the equipment you have, this will just be between your cd player and your amplifiers. just log into the processor with a laptop and set it up any way you like. its a million times easier than the old school way, and it works.

i dont know why you would bother trying to find super old gear that hopefully does what they say it does.


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

BigRed said:


> An all in one solution is definitely a better solution. I am using a pro audio driverack. Love it


Big red ,What is a pro audio drive rack.An all in one solution sounds good to me.I,ve researched pro audio for home, and the pro audio amps were beating most of the expensive high end audiophile amps for not only sound quality ,but had a lot more headroom for clear, detailed,high volume listening.I am a firm believer of pro audio for high quality sound.Please tell me all about it.Thanks


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

dbx® DriveRack® Family

Search is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

as cool as the arc unit is, it still wont do ta.


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts (Mar 15, 2011)

Nakamichi EC 200

I own the Audison bit 1 (and bit 10d) and can say the EC 200 is the finest XO ever built and I have ever owned. 

~JH


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Jonny Hotnuts said:


> Nakamichi EC 200
> 
> I own the Audison bit 1 (and bit 10d) and can say the EC 200 is the finest XO ever built and I have ever owned.
> 
> ~JH



In what way?


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts (Mar 15, 2011)

> In what way?


Simple, small, classy, well made, zero noise, clever design with correct Hz and slopes. 
They also worked great in in dash-console installs. 
It was cool because you could always use 2 or 3 units to expand the XO.










~jh


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Jonny Hotnuts said:


> Nakamichi EC 200
> 
> I own the Audison bit 1 (and bit 10d) and can say the EC 200 is the finest XO ever built and I have ever owned.
> 
> ~JH


This is the truth. Good luck finding these anymore. I saw a store that was selling off all of it's older new stock equipment they had (1) EC-200 and (3) EC-200H's for $40/each if memeory serves. I regret not having the dollars or sense (pun intended) to get them. My buddy in high school had an EC-200 dividing signal to a PA-400M and PA-350 (or whatever the 4-channels amp was). That was some unbelievable sounds back in about 1988 or so. Good times.

How many EC-200's do you see in this pic?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have the same issue.In all my research the best crossover I could find to do
3 way front and at least 2 way rear with something steeper than 12db/oct is the
Mcintosh MEN456.There were 2 that sold on Ebay last month that for around $900
plus you will need the Mcintosh MEC459 controller to program the thing.
Good luck in your hunt.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm sorry I stated that wrong.
It is 4 way front and 3way rear.


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the input on the mcintosh crossover.I,ve heard mcintosh in home audio and it was fantastic.Really classy oldschool amps with the Led meters.Is the mcintosh active crossover an all in one unit that can control all the slopes and crossover settings easily for say the front 2 tweeter,the front 2 midbass,and the front 2 midrange and say a set of back 2 tweeters and back 2 midranges.It definitely sounds like quality.Also is it hooked up just after your deck. Thanks


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes its fully active 4 way front,3 way rear. Google it.


----------

